# Wayland? - Ist das schon eine Alternative zum Xserver?

## ChrisJumper

Nun angesichts der Diskussion um Wayland und den alt gedienten Xserver frage ich mich ob Wayland schon zu einer alternative geworden ist. Suche ich nach Gentoo und Wayland gibt es diverse Diskussionen die aber auch schon ein Jahr alt sind. Zudem ist Wayland ja auch schon im Portage.

Ist es denn schon Nutzbar oder erst noch für Entwicklungszwecke und Stabilization im Tree? Ich schau mich die Tage mal um was ich finde und schreibe meine Erfahrungen hier nieder. Einen Eintrag im offiziellen Gentoo-Wiki gibt es ja noch nicht.

```
 $ eix wayland

* dev-libs/wayland

     Available versions:  ~0.95.0 ~1.0.6 ~1.1.0 ~1.2.0 1.2.1 ~1.2.1-r1 ~1.3.0 ~1.4.0 {doc static-libs ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Homepage:            http://wayland.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Wayland protocol libraries

```

----------

## schmidicom

Wenn du was findest wäre ich daran ebenfalls sehr interessiert, denn das einzige was ich bis jetzt finden konnte war RebeccaBlackOS. Eine Anleitung, wenn auch nur grob zusammengefasst, wie man sowas auch auf Gentoo mal ausprobieren könnte wäre echt eine feine Sache.

----------

## franzf

AFAIK Gnome-3.12 wird ein "stabiles" (wenngleich noch nicht optimierstes) Wayland anbieten. KDE 5 (oder wie das KDE auf Qt5-Basis nun auch immer heißt) KWIN wird auf Wayland aufbauen.

Desweiteren scheint bereits enlightenment-0.18 einen Wayland Compositor auf experimenteller Basis zu enthalten, 0.19 soll bereits stabil laufen (AFAIK bereits als Alpha released).

Der Hawaii-Desktop wäre auch noch ne Option, ist aber (noch) nicht über Portage beziehbar.

Ich werde Enlightenment-0.19 ausprobieren, wenn es ein stable release gibt - einfach zum Spaß und weil es die wenigsten Abhängigkeiten mitbringt. Allerdings denke ich nicht, dass es mein aktuelles Setup (awesome + compton) ersetzen wird  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also man findet bei der Suche im Netz nach "Gentoo und Wayland" sowohl Slides als auch einen Vortrag auf Russisch von

Maksim Melnikau - Wayland Gentoo Status 

aus dem September 2013. Ich frage mich aber wirklich ob MLUG für die Münchener Linux User Group steht. Wahrscheinlich Moskau *g*

Aus den Folien wurde ich dann zumindest so schlau das der Compositor

```
* dev-libs/weston

     Available versions:  ~1.2.0 ~1.2.0-r1 ~1.2.1 ~1.4.0^t {+X +clients colord dbus debug +drm editor +egl examples fbdev gles2 headless +launch +opengl rdp +resize-optimization rpi +simple-clients static-libs +suid systemd (+)tablet test unwind view (+)wayland-compositor +x11 (+)xwayland}

     Homepage:            http://wayland.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Wayland reference compositor
```

auch schon in Portage enthalten ist. Informationen zu kwin habe ich auch schon gefunden. Eben die Sache mit Gnome 3.10 und Gnome 3.12 haben mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht.

Dem was ich den Folien von Maksim Melnikau entnehmen konnte, kann Wayland den Xserver wahrscheinlich noch länger nicht ersetzen. Zudem muss im Migrationsprozess der Xserver zusätzlich betrieben werden so das Wayland zwischengeschoben wird. Ich hab mir für dieses Jahr wieder vorgenommen wieder mehr Hobbyzeit in Gentoo, OpenSource und Systemd zu stecken.

Eine Sache nebenbei: Müssen die Treiber auch angepasst werden? Ich dachte das der Treiber Kernelsache sei. Natürlich verwaltet Xorg die Treiber und bringt sie teilweise auch mit damit diese dann vom Kernel geladen werden können. Aber Wayland bedeutet doch nicht das die Treiber komplett neu angepasst werden müssen?

Nun ja solchen und anderen Frage werde ich mal nachgehen. Edit: So ganz nebenbei der aktuelle nvidia-treiber 334.16-r5 erzeugt bei meinem firefox 2.27 seltsame Bildprobleme. Gif Animationen laufen falsch, der Webseiten Aufbau verschmilzt mit der vorherigen Anzeige etc... klicke ich hier auf Absenden habe ich einen Teil des Textes und einen Teil der neu geladenen Seite ineinander.

----------

## schmidicom

Die arch-Linuxer scheinen uns hier im Bereich der Dokumentation um einiges voraus zu sein: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/wayland

Aber ich denke das meiste was dort steht kann man auch fast unverändert auf Gentoo übertragen.

EDIT:

Hab es gerade geschafft wayland/weston auf meinem Laptop zu starten und alle Programme die weston selbst mitbrachte funktionierten einwandfrei. Was aber nicht geklappt hat war Chromium über das xwaland.so Modul zu betreiben, Chromium behauptete er könne kein Display finden. Aber wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe werde ich sicher noch herausfinden wie das geht.  :Wink: 

EDIT2:

Inzwischen weiß ich warum das Modul xwalynd noch nicht funktioniert, scheinbar muss dafür ein spezieller Xorg-Treiber installiert sein der im offiziellem Portage noch nicht angekommen ist. Bug 497874

Hier mal meine Konfiguration um weston-launch benutzen zu können:

```
~ $ cat .config/weston.ini 

[core]

modules=desktop-shell.so,xwayland.so

[keyboard]

keymap_layout=ch

[launcher]

icon=/usr/share/icons/oxygen/22x22/apps/utilities-terminal.png

path=/usr/bin/weston-terminal

[launcher]

icon=/usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/apps/chromium-browser.png

path=/usr/bin/chromium

[screensaver]

path=/usr/libexec/weston-screensaver

duration=600

[xwayland]                                                                                                                                                                                  

path=/usr/bin/Xorg
```

----------

